# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Supplements

## Displux

Hi Guys, just wondering where you get your supplements from. I get mine from Nature Supplies

----------


## rick32

I am telling every men I see with thin hair about HGH therapy. Since Ive been taking it my hair has grown almost shoulder length. Before taking it I had lost a large amount of my hair in the top of my head. But thank God all of the bald spots have almost grown in.
My nails are hard and growing again. My eyes have even cleared up, I can see better. God bless DR.Hale, he's master of all in his clinic in New York https://newyork.hghtherapydoctor.us/ he's saving people everyday and he changed my life forever.
I am a 61-year-old men and this is the first time in a long, long time I have felt this good. Now Im waiting to lose 50 lbs.

----------


## Emily136

I buy everything from this clinic. You can also consult them for free.

----------


## AbigailGray

> Hi Guys, just wondering where you get your supplements from. I get mine from Nature Supplies


 I can advise you to read this article. How to buy HGH Injections online. Very informative. Now you need to be careful.

----------


## ZIB2

I get mine from Vitamin Express and i would definitely recommend to anybody around here

----------


## mac83

I usually get supplements from Goli Reviews. Its products is very suitable. I mostly use its product ACV in gummies form. I am very satisfied with this. I was starting this after reading this one article: 
https://golireviews.com/what-is-apple-cider-vinegar/

----------


## Gide90On

More information about supplements at the https://hgh-therapy-rx.com

----------


## milian sova

I mostly buy supplements from online medical pharmacy.

----------


## Labadung

Most of the supplements I take, I order from Iherb. For me, it is the best site with natural products that really bring effective results.

----------


## Labadung

> Most of the supplements I take, I order from Iherb. For me, it is the best site with natural products that really bring effective results.


 
For example, I need a regular testosterone intake. At Healthcanal.com, I find exactly what I need. Of course, I try to raise my testosterone levels with a special diet. I eat avocado every morning because it is rich in those elements that support the levels of this hormone. Unfortunately, I have to take testosterone supplements, too.

----------


## TheEye

I mostly buy supplements from online medical pharmacy.

----------

